
Designing a good credit card form - masnick
https://blog.fastmail.com/2015/12/10/the-design-of-a-good-credit-card-form/
======
pwg
Kudo's on getting the "spaces" in the number correct. It is amazing (and sad)
how many sites have the "no-spaces" restriction on CC numbers.

~~~
brongondwana
I'm still impressed by my bank's handling of copying and pasting account
numbers with spaces in them (you know - they way they themselves present them
on their pages), by truncating the paste and then accepting the form, leading
to failed payment attempts to short account numbers.

It's amazing how bad most things around payments are.

